# RS2, RS4, RS6 MEETING



## POGEARACINGNYC (May 31, 2004)

*RS2, RS4, RS6 MEETING AUGUST 20-22*

First ever RS meeting.
Place: Ulm, Germany
Date: August 20-22 2004
Cost: You pay your own gas!
August 20th we will be meeting in Ulm, Germany and traveling to the Audi Factory, where there will be a reception for Audi RS cars. The automotive press has been informed, there will be covereage of the entire event. We will travel together on the backroads from Ulm to Ingolstadt and all major cities in between. Audi will be taking aerial photography at Audi Museum Mobile.
There will be a lot of surprises in Ulm as well as at the Audi Factory.
Please send me an e-mail of your interest in attending, year and model of car that you will be driving at the event. I will make sure to keep everyone posted about the event.
[email protected]
Sincerely,
Benjamin Abraham
CEO POGEA RACING
Eduard Pogea
CEO POGEA RACING

_Modified by POGEARACINGNYC at 3:58 PM 6/3/2004_

_Modified by POGEARACINGNYC at 4:09 PM 6/3/2004_

_Modified by POGEARACINGNYC at 12:13 AM 6/4/2004_


_Modified by POGEARACINGNYC at 12:19 AM 6/4/2004_


----------

